# Copy bootable DVD



## cavaughan (Jun 2, 2006)

I want to copy a bootable DVD for installing linux (there are no licensing issues involved!). I was wondering if I used Disk Utility to create an image and then burned that image to a DVD would the copy be bootable? Or is there a different way I need to go about doing this?

Thanks


----------



## fryke (Jun 2, 2006)

The HOWTOs & FAQ forums are _NOT_ for questions, cavaughan. moved to the UN*X forums...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 2, 2006)

cavaughan said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I used Disk Utility to create an image and then burned that image to a DVD would the copy be bootable?


Yes.

Just make sure the image is a "CD/DVD Master" or whatever... that'll make it an ISO disk image, which will be fully bootable the next time you burn it.


----------



## fryke (Jun 2, 2006)

i think he doesn't mean to copy an installation DVD, but rather an installed system...? ah, my bad.  well, either way. better here than in the howtos.


----------



## cavaughan (Jun 2, 2006)

But Disk Utility only makes .dmg files, right? 
And just to clarify, I want to copy an installation DVD and then burn that same DVD in a way that it will be bootable for installing linux on Intel/AMD machines.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 2, 2006)

No, Disk Utility makes a number of different kinds of disk images, including .DMG, .ISO, .CDR and .sparseimage.

Yes, use Disk Utility to make a "CD/DVD Master" of the installation DVD, then simply use Disk Utility again to burn the resulting disk image to a blank DVD.  Perfectly bootable, identical copy.


----------

